# [GCC] Impossible de créer un executable (résolu)

## Prophidys

Depuis la mise a jour de gcc-4.1.1-r2 vers gcc-4.1.1-r3 gcc est tout cassé, j'ai vu sur ce meme forum des gens avec le meme probleme lors du passage de gcc-3.3.6 a une autre version mais aucune des solutions donnée ne m'a été favorable ma question est simple est-il possible d'installé les binaires de gcc pour recompiler celui ci ? car sans GCC gentoo est morte ...

voici un code d'erreur parmis tant d'autre :

```
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/openssh-4.5_p1/work/openssh-4.5p1/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  openssh-4.5_p1.ebuild, line 114:   Called econf '--with-ldflags=' '--disable-strip' '--sysconfdir=/etc/ssh' '--libexecdir=/usr/lib/misc' '--datadir=/usr/share/openssh' '--disable-suid-ssh' '--with-privsep-path=/var/empty' '--with-privsep-user=sshd' '--with-md5-passwords' '--without-ldap' '--without-libedit' '--without-kerberos5' '--with-tcp-wrappers' '--without-selinux' '--without-skey' '--without-opensc' '--with-pam'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

et le fichier sus-nommé

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by OpenSSH configure Portable, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.61.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-ldflags= --disable-strip --sysconfdir=/etc/ssh --libexecdir=/usr/lib/misc --datadir=/usr/share/openssh --disable-suid-ssh --with-privsep-path=/var/empty --with-privsep-user=sshd --with-md5-passwords --without-ldap --without-libedit --without-kerberos5 --with-tcp-wrappers --without-selinux --without-skey --without-opensc --with-pam --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = Media-Center

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.18-gentoo-r6

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Tue Jan 9 20:52:30 CET 2007

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1823: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:1839: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:1850: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2128: checking for C compiler version

configure:2135: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2138: $? = 0

configure:2145: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)

configure:2148: $? = 0

configure:2155: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:2158: $? = 1

configure:2181: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2208: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Internal error: Floating point exception (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

configure:2211: $? = 1

configure:2249: result: 

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "OpenSSH"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "openssh"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "Portable"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "OpenSSH Portable"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "openssh-unix-dev@mindrot.org"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2256: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=i686 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_prog_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

AR=''

AWK=''

CAT=''

CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=i686 -pipe'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

DEFS=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

ENT=''

EXEEXT=''

GREP=''

INSTALL_DATA=''

INSTALL_PROGRAM=''

INSTALL_SCRIPT=''

INSTALL_SSH_PRNG_CMDS=''

INSTALL_SSH_RAND_HELPER=''

KILL=''

LD=''

LDFLAGS=''

LIBEDIT=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBPAM=''

LIBS=''

LIBSELINUX=''

LIBWRAP=''

LOGIN_PROGRAM_FALLBACK=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKE_PACKAGE_SUPPORTED=''

MANTYPE=''

NROFF=''

OBJEXT=''

OPENSC_CONFIG=''

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='openssh-unix-dev@mindrot.org'

PACKAGE_NAME='OpenSSH'

PACKAGE_STRING='OpenSSH Portable'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='openssh'

PACKAGE_VERSION='Portable'

PATH_GROUPADD_PROG=''

PATH_PASSWD_PROG=''

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PATH_USERADD_PROG=''

PERL=''

PRIVSEP_PATH=''

PROG_ARP=''

PROG_DF=''

PROG_IFCONFIG=''

PROG_IPCS=''

PROG_JSTAT=''

PROG_LAST=''

PROG_LASTLOG=''

PROG_LS=''

PROG_NETSTAT=''

PROG_PS=''

PROG_SAR=''

PROG_TAIL=''

PROG_UPTIME=''

PROG_VMSTAT=''

PROG_W=''

PROG_WHO=''

RANLIB=''

SED=''

SH=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

SSHDLIBS=''

SSH_PRIVSEP_USER=''

STARTUP_SCRIPT_SHELL=''

STRIP_OPT=''

TEST_MINUS_S_SH=''

TEST_SHELL=''

XAUTH_PATH=''

ac_ct_CC=''

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu=''

build_os=''

build_vendor=''

datadir='/usr/share/openssh'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu=''

host_os=''

host_vendor=''

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='/usr/lib/misc'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mansubdir=''

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

piddir=''

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc/ssh'

target_alias=''

user_path=''

xauth_path=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME "OpenSSH"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "openssh"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "Portable"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "OpenSSH Portable"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "openssh-unix-dev@mindrot.org"

configure: exit 77
```

Last edited by Prophidys on Thu Jan 11, 2007 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Alexis

```
configure:2208: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Internal error: Floating point exception (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report. 
```

Hmmm spas cool du tout ça.

Si t'as la feature buildsyspkg d'activée tu dois pouvoir faire "emerge -k =sys-devel/gcc-version" où tu remplaces version par celle qui marche.

Sinon faudra que tu chopes un binaire de gcc qui marche pour l'installer.

Toujours est-il que ça ne devrait jamais arriver ce genre de problèmes, tu peux mettre ton emerge --info stp ?

----------

## Prophidys

J'ai pas activé l'option dont tu parle ... donc j'ai plus qu'a tout reformaté ?

Des heures de films a graver avant ...

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Tue, 09 Jan 2007 20:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr elibc_glibc fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv innodb input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ linguas_fr linguas_fr_FR matroska mp3 mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Temet

Alors j'ai eu le soucis déjà, j'ai grave galéré ... et je me rappelle pas quel fichier j'ai changé mais c'est le fichier je crois qui est sensé être modif par gcc-config.

Je vais essayer de retrouver ça, mais je ne te garantis rien.

Enfin bref, y a moyen je pense.

Si t'as encore gcc3, t'as balance le fix après migration ?

----------

## Il turisto

un petit coup de fix_libtool_files.sh ne résoudrait pas le problème?

----------

## Prophidys

le fix de gcc 3 ? je ne vois pas.

Mon installation est assez recente et d'apres mon souvenir je ne suis pas passé par gcc 3 ou alors par les binaires inclus dans le stages je ne sais pas quel version y est presente !

----------

## Prophidys

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> un petit coup de fix_libtool_files.sh ne résoudrait pas le problème?

 

Sans effet ... j'ai deja essayé tout les gcc-config 1 etc ... mais rien n'y fait

----------

## Prophidys

J'ai eu il y'a de ca quelques temps des soucis de controleurs sata .. se pourrais il qu'un tel probleme soit a l'origine de celui ci ?

Comme la corruption de donnée du compilateur etc ... à l'époque c'était portage qui avait morflé, aprés un reboot et un scan du disque dur car il contenait des erreurs portage été totalement anéanti.

Je pensais que le changement de kernel avait résolu le soucis j'espere ne pas me retrouver avec un probleme de ce genre !

----------

## Il turisto

J'ai déjà eu cette erreur mais c'étais du a un distcc. J'imagine que chez toi il n'y a pas de distcc?

----------

## Alexis

Faut surtout pas formater en tous cas, au pire tu as le portage binhost ( si tu veux faire confiance aux gens qui proposent des binaires )

Que te dit gcc-config -l ?

----------

## Temet

T'as bien ça ?

```
temet@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/05gcc

PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1"

GCC_SPECS=""
```

Il me semble que c'était un fichier env qui merdait chez moi ... rah :/

----------

## Prophidys

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> J'ai déjà  eu cette erreur mais c'étais du a un distcc. J'imagine que chez toi il n'y a pas de distcc?

 

Si mais ce poste c'est le serveur distcc il compile pour les autres il ne donne aucune tache a compiler aux autres.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut surtout pas formater en tous cas, au pire tu as le portage binhost ( si tu veux faire confiance aux gens qui proposent des binaires )
> 
> Que te dit gcc-config -l ?

 

Media-Center ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

Le de base et mon cross compiling et j'ai bien fait gcc-config 1 (c'est un systeme x86 et non amd64 sur ce poste)

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'as bien ça ?
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Oui !

----------

## xaviermiller

l'ombre de ccache ne planerait pas, par hasard ?

----------

## Prophidys

Je n'ai pas ccache d'installé !

```
Media-Center ~ # emerge -s ccache

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : ccache ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  dev-util/ccache

      Latest version available: 2.4-r6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 84 kB

      Homepage:      http://ccache.samba.org/

      Description:   fast compiler cache

      License:       GPL-2

```

Par contre je viens de voir un autre probleme !

```
Media-Center ~ #eix ccache

eix: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

----------

## xaviermiller

oki, ça ferme la piste d'un bug lié à ccache.

----------

## Prophidys

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oki, ça ferme la piste d'un bug lié à ccache.

 

Merci quand meme mais je crois que je vais faire comme Alexis a dis avec les binhost portage ... mais bon ca me fait chier j'ai rien fait d'anormal ! J'ai 3 postes sous gentoo at home et 6 ou 7 au boulot, meme en étant débutant j'ai jamais chié comme ca.

----------

## yoyo

 *Prophidys wrote:*   

> Media-Center ~ # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
> 
>  [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

 Je trouve ça curieux d'avoir deux gcc sélectionnés.   :Confused: 

Tu n'utiliserais pas eselect-compiler (ou équivalent) pour la sélection du gcc ?? Parce qu'il a été masqué (et l'ai toujours je pense) suite à de gros problèmes de ce genre.

----------

## Prophidys

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Prophidys wrote:*   Media-Center ~ # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
> 
>  [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 * Je trouve ça curieux d'avoir deux gcc sélectionnés.  
> ...

 

non installé :

```
emerge -s compiler

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : compiler ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  app-admin/eselect-compiler [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 114 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Utility to configure the active toolchain compiler

      License:       GPL-2

```

Tu aurai un moyen de le désélctionner ?

----------

## Il turisto

gcc-config 1

env-update

ca devrais le faire.

----------

## yoyo

 *Prophidys wrote:*   

> Tu aurai un moyen de le désélctionner ?

 Tu as essayé avec "gcc-config" ?

EDIT : Grilled

----------

## Prophidys

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> gcc-config 1
> 
> env-update
> 
> ca devrais le faire.

 

Négatif chef,

```
Media-Center tmp # gcc-config 1

 * Switching native-compiler to i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 ...               [ ok ]

Media-Center tmp # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

Media-Center tmp # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
```

Mais dans ma console les étoiles sont de deux couleurs differentes sti du haut en vert et sti du bas en jolie bleu turquoise

----------

## Il turisto

La je sèche mais à mon avis le problème n'est pas la.

Peut t'on voir ton fichier /etc/make.conf stp?

----------

## Prophidys

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> La je sèche mais à mon avis le problème n'est pas la.
> 
> Peut t'on voir ton fichier /etc/make.conf stp?

 .

Ah non non, c'est personnel tout de meme, c'est comme de demander a une fille quel age elle a !

```
Media-Center tmp # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="matroska php apache2 mysql berkdb innodb opengl X alsa gnome gtk kde qt qt3 pdf png jpeg mp3 dvd dvdr hal dbus cdr"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://gentoo.repository.tld/grp/2005.1/x86/All"

PKGDIR="/var/tmp/pkgdir"
```

Les deux dernieres lignes sont en test ... j'essaie le binhost mais sans succes

----------

## Il turisto

Ce que je comprend pas c'est pourquoi tu as un compilateur x86_64. 

Tu as changé d'architecture entre temps?

Et a ce changement tu as bien fais un fix_libtool_machin --oldarch?

Ca me gène pas de demander l'age d'une fille.

----------

## Temet

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Ce que je comprend pas c'est pourquoi tu as un compilateur x86_64. 

 

Pour faire de la cross-compil si j'ai suivi ses dires  :Wink: 

----------

## Prophidys

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   Ce que je comprend pas c'est pourquoi tu as un compilateur x86_64.  
> 
> Pour faire de la cross-compil si j'ai suivi ses dires 

 

Exact

----------

## Prophidys

Heu bon ... binhost visiblement faut trouver une url ou son stocké les binaires hors j'en ai trouvé aucune avec GCC de compilé mais j'ai une configuration exactement pareil au niveau hardware et gentoo en x86 bref la meme config quoi. Est-ce que je peux copier les binaires directement si oui les quelles ?

----------

## Prophidys

Aprés quelques test et furtage sur le forum je viens de voir que d'autre personne avait le meme probleme o_O ce serai plus grave que prévu ?

Sinon :

```
Media-Center ~ # cat main.c

#include <stdio.h>

int main()

{

        printf("yeah\n");

}
```

Ouai je suis trop fort en c ...

```
Media-Center ~ # gcc main.c

gcc: Erreur internal error: Erreur de segmentation (programme cc1)

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies.

Consulter <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour les instructions.
```

Haha !!! cc1 !!!

```
Media-Center ~ # which cc1

which: no cc1 in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:

/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:

/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)
```

J'ai fait quelques retour a la ligne dans le code au dessus pour plus de lisibilté.

Donc je suis pas plus avancé ...

----------

## Temet

Moi j'avais pareil, mais ça :

```
/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1/gcc main.c
```

ça marchait ... et je me suis dit que donc je pouvais m'en sortir  :Wink: 

Tente pour voir.

----------

## Prophidys

```
Media-Center ~ # /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1/gcc main.c

gcc: Erreur internal error: Erreur de segmentation (programme cc1)

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies.

Consulter <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour les instructions.
```

Meme soucis mais j'ai trouvé le fameux cc1

```
Media-Center ~ # find / -name "cc1"

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1
```

j'installe gftp et je remplace le binaire

----------

## Prophidys

le remplacement du binaire a fait effet !!

Je viens de relancé la compilation de GCC :

```
Media-Center ~ # genlop -c

 * sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 

       current merge time: 2 minutes and 6 seconds.

       ETA: 29 minutes and 15 seconds.
```

Quand ca sera fini je vous dirai si le probleme persiste ou si tout est redevenu normal !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Prophidys wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas ccache d'installé !
> 
> ```
> Media-Center ~ # emerge -s ccache
> 
> ...

 

Bon j'arrives un peu tardivement, (pas eu le temps de tout lire et du coup c'est peut etre résolu depuis):

il y a une copie de ce fichier libstdc++ ici : 

```

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6

```

Fais une copie vers /usr/lib et le tour est joué   :Wink: 

(j'ai eu le pb tout récemment après un gros freez et hard-reboot)

----------

## Prophidys

oui bizarrement la lib est revenu ... je ne sais pas d'ou ... mais vu le nombre de manip c'est ptet une qui c'est senti l'ame charitable ... je pense que c'était un probleme de lien symbolique mal tracé

----------

## Prophidys

Aprés 50 minutes ...

```
>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 169 info files.
```

Hmmm, test :

```
emerge -uDav world

..........

>>> net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1 merged.
```

yeah !! Ca marche, merci a tous pour votre soutien, aide, contribution, participation, etc ...

Je met le sujet en résolu meme si je ne connais pas la cause j'ai au moins trouvé une solution !

----------

